# travel to philippines



## shila (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey,
I'm planning to travel in the Philippines with the family.
I'd love to hear any tips and essential information.
Thank you!


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

where and when?


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Seems a bit vague; I suggest just browsing through the forum here and you'll find just about everything you can think of. My (cynical) tip would be: don't trust anyone.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Tip 1: Dont carry any valuables out in public

Tip 2: Be aware of your surroundings

Tip 3: Carry Mosquito repellent and High Sunblock

Tip 4: Dont trust nobody, usually if something is too good to be true it usually is

Tip 5: Stay out of bars and bad situations if you dont want to be in bad situations


What areas will you be visiting so I can give you better information


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Racconner, Ill look into getting one when we go out


----------



## ace587 (Jun 18, 2013)

Since you are from Sweden I would

1. Know the Embassy and its contact info (register with them)
2. Be aware of the rainy season, dont drink the local water (depends)
3. Bring a nice flashlight since you never know what's gonna happen
4. Dont trust anybody like others said, and like in any country just dress conservative and dont be flashy
5. Dont go by yourself in places people wouldnt normally go. A lot are bilingual and make friends and theyll tour you around.


----------

